# I lost my little smooth haired teeny chihuahua Kiki 💔



## Chloegrif (Dec 6, 2020)

Earlier this year I lost my little chihuahua puppy Kiki my best friend at only 20 weeks she weighed a tiny 600g and passed away seemingly from organ failure in her sleep she was not ever even ill the vets believe she was bred just too small and did not seem to be growing properly I had only bought her 9 weeks before I will love her forever ❤


----------



## Tiny Chihuahuas (Aug 11, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. May Kiki be in peace furever. Sending you strenth in this hard time.


----------



## Nitskeet (Apr 8, 2020)

Chloegrif said:


> Earlier this year I lost my little chihuahua puppy Kiki my best friend at only 20 weeks she weighed a tiny 600g and passed away seemingly from organ failure in her sleep she was not ever even ill the vets believe she was bred just too small and did not seem to be growing properly I had only bought her 9 weeks before I will love her forever ❤
> View attachment 56326


I’m sorry. My heart would be broken. I have 2 of them 1 was my husband’s but he has passed. So I have his & mine. She went through a mourning period. It was sad. Now she’s making me do the rub downs every morning like he did and it make my boy jealous. Neither one was used to sharing affection. But they’re finally getting there. She still doesn’t go into his room. These cichi’s are one of a kind. I hope you get another one. But don’t go to a breeder. Find someone who has a couple that had puppies by mistake or adopt. You’d be surprised to how many of that breed get abandoned.


----------

